# A-Series US Availability



## aw2pp (Aug 19, 2010)

Saw a two year old thread on this in the forum, but perhaps the answer is different now.

Working with an LBS on buying a first road bike, budget $1500. They are steering me towards some Giants they have on hand, but I like the reviews I've read of the frame and wheelset on a comparably spec'd AMX-3. They are telling me, however, Merckx does not ship the AMX-3 to the US, and I need to focus on what they CAN get in my price range. The Merckx bikes they do have in stock begin with an EMX, stickered at more than twice my budget.

Are they being honest? Or are they just trying to move some on-hand inventory?


----------



## mauimichael (Jun 11, 2010)

I think so but I'm not 100%. My first bike was a 2009 Giant Defy Shimano 105. That bike is still my favorite and I have a couple of other high end bikes. Good luck!


----------



## aw2pp (Aug 19, 2010)

That's the Defy 1, IIRC. Not to turn this into a Giant thread, but that is the bike they are pushing me towards.


----------



## mauimichael (Jun 11, 2010)

You'll love it.


----------



## redtecnos (Aug 8, 2005)

Check with Gita Sport. They're the US importer/distributor for Merckx.


----------

